# Glocks and cast bullets



## HogHunter (Mar 13, 2018)

Are Glocks rated for cast bullets? I am thinking of reloading cast bullets for a 40 caliber Glock to practice with.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Nope. Not with the Glock barrel. Google "KABOOM"

GW


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Not a kaboom, but showing what can happen with heavy lead bullets.


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Only if you think saving a few bucks is worth the risk to your hands & eyes.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

HK's also use polygonal rifling. The biggest issue with using cast lead bullets in those types of barrels is excessive lead fouling when compared to conventionally rifled barrels. Since Glock does not recommend using them I would follow their advise.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Buffalo bore says hard cast bullets are OK in glocks. I've shot many through my G22 with no problems so far.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would not do it unless you buy an aftermarket barrel with different rifling. 

I have seen countless stories on dozens of gun forums go bad on this very issue, over the last 15+ years...


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

I picked up an aftermarket barrel that I use for shooting my lead reloads in my G-19.


----------



## drnknbndr (Sep 1, 2018)

Use an aftermarket barrel that has a fully supported barrel. The OEM barrel would not support it reliably.


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Lone Wolf makes a good conversion barrel


----------

